# Illegal crypto mining activities found at Polish police station



## P4-630 (Aug 3, 2021)

Last month, the Ukrainian security agency discovered a property that would be a major cryptocurrency mining farm,
but it was later discovered that it was not the cryptocurrencies that were mined, but the in-game currency of FIFA 2021.
The activities were illegal anyway. Polish crypto fans apparently dared to go even further by mining at a police station.

The Polish TVN24 writes, who spoke with Inspector General Jarosław Szymczyk. The employees were IT professionals.
One of the two was fired after the discovery by his superiors, the employment contract of a second employee would still be terminated.
It concerns the police headquarters in Warsaw, where the perpetrator had an excellent internet connection in addition to free electricity.

Mining cryptocurrencies is not illegal in Poland (just like in Ukraine), but secretly with your employer it is.
The digital currencies were mined on the police's graphics card systems. According to an anonymous police officer,
the most crucial question is whether the police's servers have been hacked as a result of unnecessary exposures from mining.
Sensitive information about covert agents and convicts are stored in databases.





_The headquarters of the Polish Police._


----------



## xrobwx71 (Aug 3, 2021)

That "hiding in plain sight" thing just didn't cut it here.


----------



## phill (Aug 3, 2021)

"It's so overt, its covert!!" 

Think they should have just been better with a few GPUs rather than using their own equipment.... lol


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 3, 2021)

"hey Captain! Got anywhere to set up this mining gear?"

"I'm sure you find a few empty cells in the basement."


----------

